# Remote Host



## natte1123 (Feb 4, 2016)

i want to be able to have people be able to remotely connect to a computer in my house but the thing is i dont want the sessions to over lap. like if one person connects and another one does too i dont want the new person to see the current session and have there own. its running windows server 2012 R2. and it has multiple connections aloud.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Are they connecting using Remote Desktop ? (not that I know much about it, but more info is better for helpers to help )


----------



## natte1123 (Feb 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You would need to use Terminal Services/Remote Desktop Services: http://www.wackytechtips.com/instal...-desktop-services-rds-on-windows-server-2012/
You also need RDS CAL's/Licensing: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753650(v=ws.11).aspx


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

I hope you're not just exposing the server out to the Internet and are planning on having some sort of VPN solution to secure these RDP sessions.


----------



## natte1123 (Feb 4, 2016)

zx10guy said:


> I hope you're not just exposing the server out to the Internet and are planning on having some sort of VPN solution to secure these RDP sessions.


i dont want to pay for that so the user accounts have complex passwords


----------



## natte1123 (Feb 4, 2016)

would it be easier to do it on windows 7 instead. this server crap is getting really confusing


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Window 7 doesn't support RDS or multiple simultaneous RDP sessions. 

Why are you doing this?

zx10guy is right, you really should be having the users create a VPN sessions before allowing access. You don't necessarily have to pay anything, there are free firewall's that support OpenVPN. But you've already paid a lot for a server and server licensing.


----------



## natte1123 (Feb 4, 2016)

Understood I suppose I can do that for the VPN and it's really just a project I set up for my self because the license or server was not being used.


----------



## natte1123 (Feb 4, 2016)

natte1123 said:


> Understood I suppose I can do that for the VPN and it's really just a project I set up for my self because the license or server was not being used.


It won't let me connect to the remote host with the ip and port number for what ever reason


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

From inside or outside of your network? Since you quoted your statement about the VPN, is that when you try to use a VPN? If you are accessing it from outside the network without a VPN you need to setup port forwarding for RDP and use the current external IP address which if you don;t pay for a static IP address will occasionally change.


----------



## natte1123 (Feb 4, 2016)

im doing it from outside and ok got it


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So did you setup port forwarding to the server in your router/firewall?


----------



## natte1123 (Feb 4, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> So did you setup port forwarding to the server in your router/firewall?


yes


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

And the firewall on the server is in a Private and Domain network and not Public and your Windows firewall is set to allow RDP? 

What port are you using?


----------

